# Duck Boat Pictures



## southGAlefty

Guys, 

Post some pictures of your duck boats if you don't mind. I recently got a little john boat and am looking for ideas on fixing it up for a little woody hunting on the river. 

Thanks ahead of time,

Jeremy


----------



## Daffyblaster

Here's mine I built last season. Building a 6.5hp longtail for it this summer.


----------



## muddy_feet

1993 Seminole Bateau with a Kohler 20.


----------



## rspringer

muddy_feet said:


> 1993 Seminole Bateau with a Kohler 20.





Man, that looks awful familar... I think I saw it hauling tail inside the refuge on Saturday morning???  

LOL, just kidding.  Good lucking boat.


----------



## muddy_feet

I wish I was on Seminole.......but I headed North of Valdosta.  Shot woodies a few counties up.


----------



## GADAWGS

2004 Gatortrax 18x44 with 31 Hyper


----------



## southGAlefty

Don't be shy fellas


----------



## georgiaboy

Dawgs,  We gonna get that thing wet?  Heath is on the way up from LA tomorrow too for some turkey.


----------



## GADAWGS

Gonna try Friday morning, but for sure Sat and Sun. Holler at a brother


----------



## gdhall

Me and my woman opening morning.  We had a few work the decoys from a mile away but they flared when they got close.  I dunno what the deal is, I'm trying to keep it low profile.


----------



## gdhall

Daffyblaster said:


> Here's mine I built last season. Building a 6.5hp longtail for it this summer.


but seriously, this is SICK! I can't believe you built that. That's amazing! Nice work


----------



## bnew17

here they are


----------



## georgiaboy

GADAWGS said:


> Gonna try Friday morning, but for sure Sat and Sun. Holler at a brother



Will do.  You know you can come with me and hunt my mudholes too if you want.  Bring Marsh Rat too if he is around, I don't have his #.  Call you later.


----------



## georgiaboy

gdhall said:


> Me and my woman opening morning.  We had a few work the decoys from a mile away but they flared when they got close.  I dunno what the deal is, I'm trying to keep it low profile.



Dude, come on.  The watch had to be what flared them.


----------



## Daffyblaster

Nah! He just ran outta bread to feed 'em! LOL


----------



## southGAlefty

Gotta be more than these few!


----------



## kscoggins




----------



## southGAlefty

Nice pictures...you guys think a 10 ft. jon boat with a 4hp Evinrude is too small for a small river?


----------



## fatduckboy

naw man you might need to watch out for the logs and stumps!


----------



## taylornelms

southGAlefty said:


> Nice pictures...you guys think a 10 ft. jon boat with a 4hp Evinrude is too small for a small river?



not if your a good swimmer.  jk, you can do it but sreiously make sure you have a good pfd.  Its just too dangerous to fall in cold water.


----------



## southGAlefty

Oh yeah definitely, when I say small river I mean borderline creek...the Ochlocknee River if you're familiar...most of my hunting consists of pulling the boat up in some trees on the bank and shooting from there. I'm going to town to get some paint to fix it up and I'll try to post some pictures when I'm done.


----------



## Hard Core

First is an 18'X54" Beavertail with a 35 hp surface drive. Second is an AirRanger 20'X8' with a GM 496 E.F.I. for when the water gets a little skinny.


----------



## kscoggins

where is the blind on the airboat ?


----------



## Hard Core

Now that my friend does look like a ttuurrdd in a punch bowl.


----------



## CMMILAM85

Here's mine


----------



## Dep6

Hers's mine!!


----------



## duckone

Daffyblaster,

Is that a Devlin designs boat that you built?

How do you like it so far?


----------



## Loewman

*Home made muddboat*

20'x 8' sheet of 5086 Alluminum broke up to make the Hull






Lookin like a boat at my Grampa's shop











I was at the end of fabrication.. going to paint






Homemade 1752 w/ deck ....  Before motor











With motor .....I would love to have a mudd motor on this thing...$$$... Maybe next year.


----------



## kscoggins

nice boat man, my only change would be front console but thats just me.  excellent fab work


----------



## southGAlefty

That is unbelievable Loewman! You definitely got my attention with that one!


----------



## Loewman

To compensate for the weight of the concole..  I will have the batteries and all fuel tank under the front deck.

Thanks  South

These are the lights I am going to use.. put a truck receiver on the bow so I can have attachments like theses lights , winch .......or Grill LOL


----------



## mdhall

I don't know if those lights are the same as a lot I've seen on the front of a boat, but if you don't have something behind them to block the light coming back, they are liable to partially limit your view. But those being spot lights, it might be different. I'd sure like to know though.


----------



## Daffyblaster

duckone said:


> Daffyblaster,
> 
> Is that a Devlin designs boat that you built?
> 
> How do you like it so far?



Actually, this is a modified KARA marshboat. They are commonly used in Missouri. So far, I love it! Grassed up properly you completely disappear. Just needs a mudmotor and a genuine boat trailer to make it perfect. I've got a 3.5hp Nissan SS that pushes it at a max speed of 8.7mph, but it bogs down really fast in the skinny stuff. I'm planning out an all aluminum framed 6.5hp longtail mud motor for it that I'll build this spring. 

Those Devlin boats sure are pretty aren't they?


----------



## fatduckboy

man those boats are nice yall. i can't wait to get mine ready running alittle late on it.


----------



## Loewman

mdhall said:


> I don't know if those lights are the same as a lot I've seen on the front of a boat, but if you don't have something behind them to block the light coming back, they are liable to partially limit your view. But those being spot lights, it might be different. I'd sure like to know though.



The Lights are supposted to be for a dune buggies head lights. 100 watts each. Don't know how they will work.Haven't taken them out yet. If they don't work like I want them to i will go to plan "B"


----------



## DuckShot

Looks like somebody looked at a couple of gatortrax hulls and copied their design...


----------



## Derek Edge

bnew17 said:


> here they are



thought I saw this boat listed at Oconee Bait for sale?  The guy paddling that boat looks familiar.


----------



## mallardk

*trailer color aint pretty*

Naden Hull need to repaint the trailer, but 18hp Johnson electric start, i thinks its a 1972 and cranks first time every time, knock on wood.


----------



## Loewman

DuckShot said:


> Looks like somebody looked at a couple of gatortrax hulls and copied their design...




Yep   The Gator trax people got really upset because they said it couldn't be done.. Saved me alot of money building it my self ...someday I will use that  money to slap a 35 mudbuddy on it and go where the ducks are.


----------



## bnew17

Derek Edge said:


> thought I saw this boat listed at Oconee Bait for sale?  The guy paddling that boat looks familiar.



No hits yet either! I was beginning to think somebody took em down but no theyre still up!


----------



## craig88

here is my duck/fishin combo. 











She does not run to shallow but I can use her year round


----------



## fatduckboy

Nice boat yall


----------



## DuckShot

Yeah, the people that got Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- probably spent alot time puting together that hull. Why build a mudboat and put an outboard on it? You should of went to Bass Pro and looked at a Bass Tracker!


----------



## Loewman

DuckShot,I assume your talking to me about my boat. Could not read you post with all of the  "Edited to Remove Profanity" stuff but A used mud motor $4,000.. my out board $300.  I built a the mud  boat with my grandfather.  He owns a fab shop so we had all the tools their and just had to do it make it happen. I though it would be a cool Idea to build something with my grandfather because you don't know how much time he might have left .  

my boat is  .125 thick   and a bass traker is .080 thick .... I wanted a boat that would last... I would love to pass on to my sons one day.


----------



## bow_hunter125

I like that boat Loewman!


----------



## DuckShot

You should have got a jig from GATOR TRAX since your pretty much building their boat. "Huntdeck"  is that copyright infringement. Is it really a custom boat when you copy someone else's design?


----------



## Loewman

It custom when you made modification that make it better... no I did not use a jig like them.... I used a 20' break...


----------



## DUD

Loeman I assume you would have come up with this design without looking at a Gator Trax?


----------



## Loewman

Duck shot ,  you don't go through bass pro or wally world and see something you like and think that you can make it your self for cheaper.. what is the difference? People also make their own blinds every year Whats the difference?


----------



## Ducks4Me

I think its only a copyright issue if hes trying to make money on them. I think it looks awesome.


----------



## DuckShot

I know you did'nt use their "jig". But why not you built their boat. How exactly is your design better?


----------



## Loewman

I made some modification to the bow and to the transom stronger that would make the boat last longer .. do you want the drawing too?  j/k


----------



## Loewman

I didn't want to buy thier boat because I can make it at a 1/3 of the cost.


----------



## DuckShot

So you admit to making a gator trax hull!!!


----------



## ugabulldog56

I agree the boat looks good......but.......it does look like a knock off gator trax.


----------



## Gaducker

Get off this mans Back, I think it looks awsome, I have a fab shop and have been thinking about this very same thing. I would bet if you sat his boat beside a GT the diffrence would be evident. No two fab men do anything the same so hush about copyright infringment. Loeman I dont know anyone in my home town that has a 20 ft break, How much would you sell me the sheet already bent from an 18 ft sheet?  PM me .  Chris


----------



## Seminole

gaducker take your G3 somewhere else!!!


----------



## Loewman

yea .... I looked at a few gator trax, prodrives, beavertails g3's and customized it to make it my own ..Whats you point duck shot?


----------



## Seminole

Loeman A.K.A. knockoff man...


----------



## Loewman

Gaducker said:


> Get off this mans Back, I think it looks awsome, I have a fab shop and have been thinking about this very same thing. I would bet if you sat his boat beside a GT the diffrence would be evident. No two fab men do anything the same so hush about copyright infringment. Chris



Thanks


----------



## bigorsmallwantemall

Nice job Loewman, I am glad to see somebody do their own work. Your sons will have a very nice boat .


----------



## DuckShot

My point is that "your" boat is a KNOCKOFF!!! It's ok take another mans hardwork and call it your own.


----------



## Gaducker

Seminole said:


> gaducker take your G3 somewhere else!!!



Oh there you are, bought you a boat yet???


----------



## Loewman

DuckShot said:


> My point is that "your" boat is a KNOCKOFF!!! It's ok take another mans hardwork and call it your own.



You must have a gator trax , duckshot LOL


----------



## DuckShot

No actually it's called a "loeman"


----------



## Seminole

I had a boat. I was just wondering what I could that rinky dink rig for.


----------



## Gaducker

Most of these boys that are trashin you couldnt build a fire with a blowtorch,  ENVY thats what it is.


----------



## devildog83

sure is a nice one you got loewman. When you want to build another let me know.


----------



## Gaducker

Seminole said:


> I had a boat. I was just wondering what I could that rinky dink rig for.



Yea Thats what I know you made an offer and when you got took up on it you could not back up your mouth, or fingers I guess. Thats why you refused to answer back  HUH???


----------



## DuckShot

Not envy. It's the fact that someone took a hull design and copied it.


----------



## Loewman

Gaducker said:


> Most of these boys that are trashin you couldnt build a fire with a blowtorch,  ENVY thats what it is.



Hope your right.... Their are starting to sound like the dealers i had a run in with a couple month ago... 

Duckshot, I talk to the president of gator trax on their forum and he said
 "Loewman, I have no problem with you making a boat for your grandad and you to enjoy. Not everyone needs someone to make things for them, some guys just have skills. There is no fault in that. Enjoy your boat."


----------



## bigorsmallwantemall

DuckShot said:


> Not envy. It's the fact that someone took a hull design and copied it.



Talk about taking somebody else idea and copying it DuckShot (BuckShot) Quite whining we all know it is getting close to your bedtime and your probably really sleeping from playing all day.LOL


----------



## DuckShot

I'm glad you talked to kman. My point is that your boat is not custom. It is a knockoff, If you want to build a "custom" boat why not design the boat from the ground up.


----------



## Gaducker

If you know anything about boat design, I am sure the draft is diffrent, the rocker is diffrent, the bow is diffrent, I can see from the pics that the floor brace is better. That boat is wider than a GT so the displacement is going to be greater.   Just say it,it looks good dont it, and it looks even better because it cost 3 k and not 9 k.    stop


----------



## Woody17

WOW!!!  Guess we're all jealous of you loewman.  Nice work my man!


----------



## Gaducker

Loewman said:


> Hope your right.... Their are starting to sound like the dealers i had a run in with a couple month ago...
> 
> Duckshot, I talk to the president of gator trax on their forum and he said
> "Loewman, I have no problem with you making a boat for your grandad and you to enjoy. Not everyone needs someone to make things for them, some guys just have skills. There is no fault in that. Enjoy your boat."



Now thats class from a boat builder.


----------



## devildog83

I believe to each his own. Some got it and some can only dream. I still say when you want to build another let me know.


----------



## Loewman

Thats what we did.... We drew our own CAD drawings built it from the ground up.. 

Definitions of custom on the Web:
custom-made: made according to the specifications of an individual


----------



## DuckShot

Knockoff = Loewman


----------



## Woody17

devildog83 said:


> I believe to each his own. Some got it and some can only dream. I still say when you want to build another let me know.



I want to be in line behind devildog!  I can add a few more ideas to mine, will that make it "custom"?


----------



## southGAlefty

DuckShot....take a break bro. Maybe you don't have the time, skill, resources to make a boat (regardless of what design you want), can't you just give the man a little credit for having a nice boat that is sentimental to him and his grandfather. What difference does it make to you whether he made it kinda like a gatortrax? There's always room for improvement. Act like a grown man and get off him. A little help mods?


----------



## DuckShot

southgalefty use a little QDM


----------



## Gaducker

DuckShot said:


> "bigorsmallwantemall" is that you penile prefrence...



     DuckShot,   How old are you  13 ???


----------



## duckcrazy

I think the boat looks great. I can't fault a man for saving some money and building a memory. Im in college and have to cut every corner I can. Good job on the boat.


----------



## southGAlefty

Really? It's come to this? Are you really acting like a little girl?


----------



## DuckShot

gaducker is that a mudboat in your pic?


----------



## DuckShot

You called me out lefty. I had no other choice but to defend myself.


----------



## Gaducker

NOPE. 18ft G3 with a 45 mudbuddy


----------



## DuckShot

What did that bad boy score about 32 inches.


----------



## DuckShot

gaducker why are you on this thread?


----------



## southGAlefty

How about 203 lbs on the hoof, 4 1/2 year old 6 point. Can you say cull buck?


----------



## Woody17

I thought we were looking at duck boat pics?


----------



## southGAlefty

Exactly


----------



## Gaducker

DuckShot said:


> gaducker why are you on this thread?



Cause I build boats and I like what I see, and to make you stay up past your bedtime.


----------



## DuckShot

yeah!!! I hear yea. That's a 1 1/2 year old buck. 
southgalefty A.K.A Its brown its down.


----------



## DuckShot

gducker are those tammies on your layout boat?


----------



## DuckShot

loweman you duck hunt?


----------



## Gaducker

Ok  back to the subject at hand, heres mine.


----------



## Loewman

DuckShot said:


> loweman you duck hunt?



Yep  going sat.


----------



## Loewman

Gaducker said:


> Ok  back to the subject at hand, heres mine.



were you selling that rig a while back?  I think I remeber thinkin about going to look at.  Nice rig too I bet the motor can get you anywhere


----------



## georgiaboy

Loewman,  Thanks for taking the time to post those pictures from start to finish.  I bet you and your grandpa had a blast.  Great job and I bet you are proud of that boat.  If I had the equipment and ability I would build one in a hearbeat.  If you made changes, its custom in my book.


----------



## Gaducker

I did, I had a pontoon that I could get at a steal but it got gone quick so I took it down.


----------



## bigorsmallwantemall

Big game or Small game .


----------



## Robk

Sweet ride there Loewman.  Guess it's a knockoff cause it floats and is aluminum.  

R


----------



## tyler1

Loewman,
You have a great looking boat and the fact that you and your grandpa made it together makes that boat a very special thing.  
Knock off, who cares.  Hunting is all about the memories, and the ones that you have made with your grandpa, the ones you made taking your son to get the motor, the first time you took your wife out in your boat, well that is what it is all about.  Those stories will be told over and over while sitting in that boat or around a camp fire.  Memories, they last a life time and when your loved ones are gone you can not make any more with them.  Make them while you can.  You should be proud, I know I am.


----------



## Arrow3

Lets keep this thread on topic and lets see some more of these great duck boats!!


----------



## JDAWG

arrow3 off topic just for a second...what is in your avatar and where do you hail from!!!


----------



## JDAWG

my old boat pics..


----------



## Arrow3

JDAWG said:


> arrow3 off topic just for a second...what is in your avatar and where do you hail from!!!



I lost a bet on the UGA/GT game...I have to keep this avatar up till Dec 31st...


----------



## JDAWG

whew.....i was skeered. I lost one too, I looked BAD in yeller


----------



## Wood Smoke

Loewman said:


> Yep   The Gator trax people got really upset because they said it couldn't be done.. Saved me alot of money building it my self which they also hated ...someday I will use that  money to slap a 35 mudbuddy on it and go where the ducks are.



Loewman.....first you are to be commended for your excellent craftsmanship and your desire to work on a project with your grand dad...and I mean that sincerely.  

However, your above statement about the "Gator Trax people got really upset"  isn't the whole story is it?  Also, "....building it my self which they also hate" is a bunch of malarkey!   I have no issues with you building your own for your own personal use,......heck I even envy your skills and shop facilities, *but unless you have shaken hands and introduced yourself to the real, actual owners of Gator Trax and get to know who they are you have no business making a statement like the one above that gives any impression that the owners of Gator Trax are anything other than good people of good character that would do all they could to help someone in need or to assist a customer*.  Although, it is my opinion .....again, my opinion...., that this courtesy rightfully may not be extended to someone like you that makes such claims, basically copied someone else's design, and then has gone out on the internet on more than one forum to boast about having made your own boat _that absolutely is a design copy of a Gator Trax Hunt Deck!....no if's, and's, or but's about it!_.  Shame on you for implying they the GT "people" expressed any ill will towards you personally whatsoever!   You did not just walk through Bass Pro (definately not in GA!) or elswhere and see one for a brief moment and then go make one with your own ideas.    Maybe you would want to do a Paul Harvey and tell the "rest of the story"!  _Have you ever been to Springfield?  Yes or No?  Have you ever sat down with the owners and spoken with them? Yes or No?_   Good luck buying a MudBuddy in the future too.....because with the pot that you started stirring several months ago you may want to consider building one of those on your own also.  

I was going to post a picture of my boat, but since you have pretty much thrown a diaper in the punchbowl I'll pass.  My apologies to everyone else for me stepping up on my soap box.


----------



## Gaducker

DuckShot said:


> Duck 2
> I would post pic of the gator trax. But like woodsmoke posted loewman has already posted pics of boat from start to finish.



Tell us a little bit about that fan boat.


----------



## Robk

Gaducker said:


> Tell us a little bit about that fan boat.



Just a lil something he rigged up with his momma's bedroom ceiling fan and a couple old lawn chairs.


----------



## DuckShot

Yeah it's a ceiling fan out of my mom's house jackleg!!! Where's your boat robin?


----------



## Robk

here's one that Loewman built for me.  We were running the engines up and it's new paint job should be dry for this weekend.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## 8pointduck

WHAT IS THIS GUYS PROBLEM. Is there no Moderators around here.


----------



## DuckShot

I don't have a problem. I was just responding to robk remarks about my boat. Is that a problem???


----------



## DuckShot

Why is there a need for a moderator? What was said that offended you?


----------



## kscoggins

duckshot :  I don't care to be involved in your party of negativity toward this young man, but what I don't understand is why you have a chip on your shoulder about this.  Even if he copied the boat to a T, it doesn't matter, THE FACT IS HE HAD THE ABILITY TO BUILD IT HIMSELF.  Just leave him be and lets be men about it.  I am sick and tired of all this yah yahing back and forth, I wonder sometimes if this is my wife's soap opera on here.

OK off the Soap Box,
Nice Boat RobK
thats what D_White needs for his Coot Guide Service


----------



## 8pointduck

Thank you .My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Robk

kscoggins said:


> duckshot :  I don't care to be involved in your party of negativity toward this young man, but what I don't understand is why you have a chip on your shoulder about this.  Even if he copied the boat to a T, it doesn't matter, THE FACT IS HE HAD THE ABILITY TO BUILD IT HIMSELF.  Just leave him be and lets be men about it.  I am sick and tired of all this yah yahing back and forth, I wonder sometimes if this is my wife's soap opera on here.
> 
> OK off the Soap Box,
> Nice Boat RobK
> thats what D_White needs for his Coot Guide Service



Loewman installed the mini gun on top to help with the sky busters.  send a couple thousand rounds there way at day break and they get real quiet.

R


----------



## DuckShot

Duck 1 "Gator Trax"


----------



## Gaducker

DuckShot said:


> Duck 1 "Gator Trax"



What motor you got on that unit?


----------



## DuckShot

1654 hypersport/huntdeck with 35hd.


----------



## ugabulldog56

Robk said:


> Loewman installed the mini gun on top to help with the sky busters.  send a couple thousand rounds there way at day break and they get real quiet.


----------



## Fishmcc

Wish I could pay Lman to build me a knockoff or custom or whatever you call it it looks good to me.


----------



## Josh0031

Fishmcc said:


> Wish I could pay Lman to build me a knockoff or custom or whatever you call it it looks good to me.



looks better than the real one to me


----------



## tyler1

Josh0031 said:


> looks better than the real one to me



You ought to the it for real.  Pictures don't do it justice.  That boat is awsome.


----------



## bogeyfree31

Nice boat loewman.  Too bad your getting negative vibes from some folks that have no skills to build a boat thereby leaving no option but to buy a rig......like me.



18' Dixon hull with a 31 gd longtail with level 1 upgrade.

Added hydroturf, led lights in the hull and the dry boxes.

Even built my own copy of the original fastgrass blind from Mudbuddy.  $40 for the frame, $150 for the grass.  Mudbuddy wasn't real happy with me about it, but I saved $400.


----------



## d_white

Shame on you, building something yourself that you could have bought and paid more for!


----------



## DuckShot

No one questioned the man's skills. Or the fact that he saved himself money by building his own boat. I think the question was how could you call his hull a "custom" hull when it is a exact "knockoff" of a hull which someone else has already designed and produced. Either way, good for loweman he has a boat I guess.


----------



## d_white

> custom
> 
> adjective
> 1. 	made according to the specifications of an individual [syn: custom-made] [ant: ready-made]



Doesn't say ANYTHING about it something custom built having to be original.
I'd say he probably made that boat to his specifications, regardless of how similar his specs may have been to another boat.
There, now you've been educated.


----------



## Dep6

Loewman, that is a great job on that hull, May I ask how much you got in the materials on her?


----------



## quackstacker101

Do I sense some jealousy? Hey Loeman the boat looks great, and don't worry about what they are saying. I have thought of Fabricating my own also. I would like you to pm me with the cost effectiveness of doing it yourself.


----------



## DuckShot

You got it I'm jealous and uneducated.


----------



## comp3d

DuckShot said:


> You got it I'm jealous and uneducated.



Must be.  That's why your Continental has to stay under the law of gravity when it is running.  Mine actually goes vertical too!


----------



## Psychohillbilly

Actually his boat is better than yours :0) seriously hows it feel to spend that kinda money on a boat and shoot no ducks?


----------



## DuckShot

If feels great to take the boat and shoot ducks. It's so kind of you to ask. Thanks billy.


----------



## SHMELTON

Duckshot, how long have you been a gatortrax rep?


----------



## Seminole

You guys knocking duckshot jealous of his boat?


----------



## Robk

lot of similarities but hardly an exact copy.  much wider bow, different layout in the boat amongst others.

R


----------



## MudDucker

Lowman, your grandfather and you did an excellent job on that boat.


----------



## d_white

> You got it I'm jealous and uneducated.



Most Decatur Countians are.


----------



## DuckShot

Your on a role D white!


----------



## d_white

Just call me butter.


----------



## Psychohillbilly

no ducks just a boat and some wesson oil.weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## southGAlefty

DuckShot please don't tell me you're a Decatur county resident


----------



## DuckShot

Way to go billy, such close attention to detail. I bet when you saw that Wesson your mouth started watering for some fryed coot legs.


----------



## Loewman

Every one thanks for the encourging words.... PM me if you have question about the boat.

Robk "similarities but hardly an exact copy. much wider bow, different layout in the boat amongst others."

Your right good eyes RobK the bow on my boat is 3' wide with a 3.5" tube instead of 2'wide with a 2" tube. I just have 5 seat bases..no gun box yet..

Duckshot I knew you had a gatortax!!


----------



## quackertackr

I think loewman's boat looks good.
Duckshot, why do you have a knockoff mud motor?
They were building them back in the 40's. They were also used extensively in Vietnam. Why didn't you just make your own instead of paying someone else to copy one for you? Yes, the Germans had a shorttail model!
Maybe one day you can make a copy of a blind for that boat, if you got the skills!
QT


----------



## Loewman

quackertackr said:


> I think loewman's boat looks good.
> Duckshot, why do you have a knockoff mud motor?
> They were building them back in the 40's. They were also used extensively in Vietnam. Why didn't you just make your own instead of paying someone else to copy one for you? Yes, the Germans had a shorttail model!
> Maybe one day you can make a copy of a blind for that boat, if you got the skills!
> QT



Thanks and Well said ........ Lets See some more rigs  People


----------



## DuckShot

Quacktack where's your boat?


----------



## MudDucker

DuckShot said:


> Quacktack where's your boat?



Probably sitting in a duck pond catalog hunter.


----------



## muddy_feet

I thought all Decaturcountians were Dixon junkies.............I am...


----------



## southGAlefty

I was just implying that DuckShot makes your county look bad Muddy - if he is in fact from Decatur. And I like *most* of you guys!


----------



## GSUJake

DuckShot said:


> You got it I'm jealous and uneducated.



You sure didn't know the definition of custom and didn't know how to look it up before you make those genius comments of yours. You're too funny. Post pics of the boat you built. I heard it's nice and you got some serious talent


----------



## muddy_feet

southGAlefty said:


> I was just implying that DuckShot makes your county look bad Muddy - if he is in fact from Decatur. And I like *most* of you guys!



It's easy to do....

I went to Seminole County so I'm not as bad....I'm a creek rat from around the lake....and that's not Lake Douglas I'm talking about.


Let's see those boats.....


----------



## one shot one kill

*nice job*

looks like someone cant play well with others


----------



## Loewman

Duckshot...how fast will you boat go with the 35 on it?


----------



## quackertackr

Some people like to hide behind a keyboard and make remarks with a big tarzan like grin. They go back to the office and tell their bicycle riding boyfriends how mocho they are cause they got a $12000 dollar boat and get to the boat ramp 1 hour before daylight so they can follow someone else to there holes and then setup on top them shooting birds they have no idea how to call in with there $150 gazoo call.....
But then when someone make something a copy, knockoff, actually scout and find ducks in GA, then they get upset because the cyberscouting dind't payoff like it should have.

So here is my duck killing machine, shallow water, mud throwing motor. I may have to leave before you but that is fine, you couldn't handle where I go and what I do.


----------



## DuckShot

> Some people like to hide behind a keyboard and make remarks with a big tarzan like grin. They go back to the office and tell their bicycle riding boyfriends how mocho they are cause they got a $12000 dollar boat and get to the boat ramp 1 hour before daylight so they can follow someone else to there holes and then setup on top them shooting birds they have no idea how to call in with there $150 gazoo call.....
> But then when someone make something a copy, knockoff, actually scout and find ducks in GA, then they get upset because the cyberscouting dind't payoff like it should have.


 
You describe yourself so well...


----------



## quackertackr

I don't have a $12000 boat and motor. (it is nice tho). I don't work in no office. and I do my own scouting.
I will get pics of my other boat when your momma finishes cleaning the duck blood out of it.


----------



## DuckShot

It's so nice lets see it!

Your momma jokes? Come on, what was that like 20 years ago. It's ok if you cyberscout. Some people just don't have the skills.


----------



## d_white

Like...bow hunting skills, nunchuck skills, cyberscouting skills.


----------



## Dep6

Duckshot, nice rig!!

Bogey, I am jealous sir, very nice rig there as wel!!

Muddy Feets, sir I am not from Decatur county as you well know so where would I rank in there as a Dixon Fanatic?


----------



## GADAWGS

Loewman said:


> You must have a gator trax , duckshot LOL



I own a Gatortrax and think you did an outstanding job myself.


----------



## meandmydog

*here is my boat*

12 foot lowe with15 horse outboard


----------



## tdot527

sorry duckshot im tryin to see things from your point of view but i cant seem to get my head that far up my....aw never mind......nice boat loewman


----------



## doublelungdriller

*quacker stacker's boat*

these are some pics of quacker stacker's duck boat.


----------



## DUD

ttt this was a good one.


----------



## DuckShot

*Custom*

I built this boat with my grandmother. 

We worked endless hours on the hull design. Serval blueprints, decided to go with this model. Hand laid fiber glass, re-enforced with kevlar braces. 

Hope to put twin push-poles on it.


----------



## r_hammett86

i would put pictures of mine up but i sold it. really it wans't a duck boat, more like a gear sled for when we walked through the timber. its much eaiser to drag than tote. but building a boat and motor now. so when im done i'll post it up.


----------



## preston

wrong forum for this.


----------

